# plans to retire kqemu (poll)



## nox@ (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi!

 If you are using kqemu you might want to fill out this little poll set up
by Anthony Liguori, a qemu developer:
http://www.micropoll.com/akira/mpview/604126-172373

 Here is his original posting on the qemu list:
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2009-06/msg00151.html

 And here is one of the threads discussing reasons for the plans:
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2009-06/msg00019.html

 Just so you know...
        Juergen


----------

